# My Bored Off My Ass Doodle Page.......



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

I had a 5 hour Safety Training lecture today.... Boring...... It was hard to keep the eyes open.... Anyways, i had 2 pieces of paper for notes...... 

Below is the one i doodled on....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

Pretty good. I'm impressed, not only a highly trained warrior, but an artist as well.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

Not bad! The buck's head would look good mounted in my den.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

That Bucks head would probably catch the World Record Boone Crockett..........

I finished the test 15 minutes before the next guy, who was as biga redneck as they come....

I stole his doodle page, and have now so graciously scanned it for ur viewing pleasure...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

YOU BASTARD - THAT'S MY HIGH SCHOOL AMERICAN HISTORY MID TERM REPORT! WHERE THE HELL DID YOU GET THAT!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

You shoulda seen what he drove up to the testing facility in...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

The perfect golf cart for those mornings after the big drunk.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey, I see those driving up here on the weekend, they have Texas plates!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

I think they're Nova Scotia plates.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

I got to know him throughout the day, and he showed me a picture from his wedding last month, to his cousin Elmira...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

Now I'm positive they were Nova Scotia plates.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep, maybe even Newfoundland


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

Newfs are a bit more civilized than that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Yea, you're right, the bride would of quit smoking at 6 mos. and the twinkies would of been diet. The vehicle would of been 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

No twinkies on da rock! Cod tongues and pork scraps! Mmmm-mmmm!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

<<<<<<< Spews Chunks Across the Room.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2005)

-----------smells puke, pukes intern---------------------


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Did you guys notice that groom is sporting a mullet! I reckon they will be having the next round of extras for "Deliverance II"


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Cribus, Deke! Get the shotguns and rubber hoses out! We gonna catch ourselves some City boy!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 9, 2005)

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 9, 2005)

Good one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Great drawings les! 8) 

If only you could see my rendition of a MiG 15 I drew today


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 10, 2005)

don't do it!! CC, actually, phew, i've got it, although my canberra wasn't too bad..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks... Like i said i was just doodling....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Well if my proper drawings were anything like as good as your doodles id be a very happy man...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Well thank you CC.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2005)

whooooow there CC, you're making him big headed.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Being 6 foot 6 I should think his head is pretty big anyway, a small head would be out of proportion....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

I already got a big head Lanc.... CC just reinforces my already large cranium.....

Here is a proper drawing I did......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Which is phenomenally good...

I still have that P-38 you sent me les. It sits proudly on my wall, great drawing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Im glad to hear that CC... Did u frame it or just thumbtack it up there?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Just used blue tack...I thought about putting it in a frame but that would mean nailing the wall and I like to re-organise my wall from time to time...Its still in perfect condition though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool..... In case anyone is wondering, i had drawn 2 P-38's, and offered one to CC if he would pay shipping, which he did....

LOL CC paid 17 US Dollars for a pic I drew. I feel so important!! EVERYONE BOW TO ME!

I still cant get over that it cost so much to send something from Mississippi to England...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Me neither, its like £10....Well worth it though. My Fiat G.56 isnt worth tuppence...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2005)

See Les, now you are an internationally renowned artist.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Yea right...... Ill get rich REAL quick this way........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 12, 2005)

Neat drawings, Les. I can see you can handle the pencil not as a rookie.  Drawing was what I did all the time in the classes. I did it so much that the pencil made me a bladder on my forefinger. It's still there!

But I'm a bit doubtful if I would pay 17 bucks for shipping someone's drawing... 

BTW, I do the profiles too - unfortunately I have no scanner to show you guys...


----------



## Erich (Jun 12, 2005)

time for everyone to kiss Les's rings I think........

keep at it bud, I majored in art in college before life took a turn


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Pisis said:


> But I'm a bit doubtful if I would pay 17 bucks for shipping someone's drawing...



What are you implying?  Anyway I didnt pay $17 (about £10) my folks did


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2005)

HEY CC - I GOT SOME LAND IN FLORIDA AND .......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

You want to ship me some land through the post?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> You want to ship me some land through the post?



Sure, $35 an acre, in a few months you'll have beach front property!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Hold up hold up, This is a scam...Ill end up with something like this


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2005)

OR THIS....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Damn thats better than where im living now!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 13, 2005)

That says Motel...where? Ah, I get it, a "fixer upper"!  Perfect for the do-it-yourselfer!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks like a photo from Fallout Game...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh thats just the top of it - It probably expands into a huge, beautifully furnished palace that spreads a square mile underground


----------



## evangilder (Jun 13, 2005)

Ah, I see. The rustic appearance keeps out the riff-raff!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Riff-raff? Yea, you want to keep those drunken sailors away, nothing but trouble!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't think I want to ask...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 13, 2005)

I can laugh, because they're not Canadian sailors.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 13, 2005)

It's one and the same guy... And he's ain't a sailor at all, more a stripper or a even more a gaystripper.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Pisis said:


> It's one and the same guy... And he's ain't a sailor at all, more a stripper or a even more a gaystripper.



Oh yeah, and you would know this would you...?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, sure, it's me in my new job. I work as a chef. This is after the work, when we have common shower with the other employees.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

I think ill click the old Delete button on that pic......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 19, 2005)

well you're obviously now enjoying it as the pic's still up........

(huge scope for a sex joke there)......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Im not going to further degrade myself and make an obvious joke about genitalia there


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2005)

Degrade, degrade!!!


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree Les, degrade yourself CC or aint yer got the balls?
Oops sorry CC your secrets out.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Im already degrading, I sit in this computer chair so long that im starting to compost.


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2005)

Dont talk rot CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

You only just noticed


----------

